# Hey EaTmYtAiLpIpEs Check This Out!!!



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

http://www.4wheelonline.com/ATV/


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

You Famous now?


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

lol No someone took a picture of his quad off here and posted it on their website.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

hahahaha kickass. looks good too. too bad they didnt ask first. I want royalty's. i wonder who on here took it? im famous


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

thats pretty sick


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

HAHA thats hilarious, but shouldn't you get something out of that?


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

SmokeyBacon;904993 said:


> HAHA thats hilarious, but shouldn't you get something out of that?


i agree with smokey


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I think I should get something too. But O well.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;905524 said:


> I think I should get something too. But O well.


I would give ya a swift Kick, :waving:

but that is just me.

Heck I'd send them an email and be asking for something out of it.
even if it's only $50 it would still be something. or heck even a gift card to stuff from there site since your Quad is being used to promote it.

if there jerks back to ya send them a 2nd email telling them to take the Pic of your quad down.

that's just my thoughts about it.
good luck

sublime out.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

sublime68charge;905672 said:


> I would give ya a swift Kick, :waving:
> 
> but that is just me.
> 
> ...


I am gonna shoot them an email in a sec and ask for a gift card


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

the pics of my wheeler showed up on rotopax's web site. and i never gave them my permission to do that. i wonder how many other pics there are out there of our wheelers we have no idea about.....


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

By law they have to at minimum ask to use the pic or offer compensation for the use of the pic. If they don't offer you anything then tell them to take it off the site.


----------



## Sidewalk King (Nov 9, 2008)

Do you think they wanted to use his picture as a joke? Really...why else would a company that sells new professionally made blades use a machine with a bread basket for a rack and has a two piece mold board that isnt a v-plow for advertising.

Either way, I too believe a gift card is in order.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Sidewalk King;914544 said:


> Do you think they wanted to use his picture as a joke? Really...why else would a company that sells new professionally made blades use a machine with a bread basket for a rack and has a two piece mold board that isnt a v-plow for advertising.


thanks for that


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;914657 said:


> thanks for that


Pipes if you wanna use my kick and send it to the S King just let me know.

King I thought it was a great Pic shows off his quad real nice. has a Great angle to the photo.

and post up what you've got and we can compare.

sublime out.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

sublime68charge;915388 said:


> Pipes if you wanna use my kick and send it to the S King just let me know.
> 
> King I thought it was a great Pic shows off his quad real nice. has a Great angle to the photo.
> 
> ...


What do you mean?


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

ALC-GregH;911045 said:


> By law they have to at minimum ask to use the pic or offer compensation for the use of the pic. If they don't offer you anything then tell them to take it off the site.


My girlfriend designs web sites for a living, so I asked her about this. She says that because this is a public site, and tailpipes didn't have it trade marked, or a statement about asking permission to use it they can take it and use it. The problem is that they can NOT make money off of your pic, but you would have to prove that there sales increased because of your pic. Also she says that a way around it is to use the pic and change something in the pic such as color, edit or add something, then it is no longer your pic. I would ask for plow for using it if it were me though.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

sublime68charge;915388 said:


> Pipes if you wanna use my kick and send it to the S King just let me know.
> 
> King I thought it was a great Pic shows off his quad real nice. has a Great angle to the photo.
> 
> ...


hear hear, i second that emotion hahaha,i think swk should post up his heap also just so we know what he rolls, i have no recent pics of my heap but will have soon,

maybe we can have a heap of the week thread


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

heap of the week? That would be my Warn Power Pivot!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;916108 said:


> What do you mean?


Pipes all in good fun,

I was refering to my first post that I would give you a swift kick, In response as to what you should get for having your pic used to promote a site.

and if you wanted to transfer said offered kick to be used on SidewalkKing instead of you.

that is all.

sublime out.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

what does that dummy that jeff dunham uses do , thats right vroooooom as he takes his hand over his head


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

sublime68charge;918094 said:


> Pipes all in good fun,
> 
> I was refering to my first post that I would give you a swift kick, In response as to what you should get for having your pic used to promote a site.
> 
> ...


I will give Sking a swift kick would love to right now for basically calling my quad a pos. oh btw sking my quads are probably 100x more reliable then yours.


----------



## Sidewalk King (Nov 9, 2008)

Sidewalk King;914544 said:


> Do you think they wanted to use his picture as a joke? Really...why else would a company that sells new professionally made blades use a machine with a bread basket for a rack and has a two piece mold board that isnt a v-plow for advertising.
> 
> Either way, I too believe a gift card is in order.


Sorry about that, it definitely reads differently than I was thinking in my head. I wouldn't ever say my junk was any better than his, in fact I think PipEs "pos" is cooler than most peoples stuff since it looks like he kind of built it himself.

It's just that I would have thought they would take photos of the machines you would see in a new products pavilion at a show and not of the stuff in the swap meet. It just didnt make sense to me that they would use an old photo instead of trying to make customers jealous with new wheelers with all the new factory stuff installed. This is why I first assumed it was a joke, but maybe they dont have machines of their own and probably don't even get snow where they are, so taking your picture was just easier.

Still think they owe you a gift card sense they didnt have to buy a photo online from www.istockphoto.com or some where else.

In fact, maybe you should sell a couple images to them so then the pictures are copyrighted.


----------

